# Word - Formularfelder in der Kopfzeile



## ViB (12. September 2003)

Ich habe ein Dokument erstellt in dem die Kopfzeile als Briefkopf dient. Nun stellt sich allerdings das Problem, dass in diesem ein Formularfeld zum Eintragen der Adresse rein muss. Das geht aber bei Word nicht, da er in der Kopfzeile das Einfügen eines Formularfeldes schlicht und einfach nicht erlaubt.

Besteht die Möglichkeit ein Formularfeld in die Kopfzeile zu integrieren?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. September 2003)

Nope!

Leider funktioniert das in Word nicht! Das einzige was gehen würde wäre ein Seriendruckfeld!


----------



## ViB (30. September 2003)

Danke, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, dass es nicht geht!  Schade eigentlich, aber auch irgendwie logisch, wenn ich die Funktion der Kopfzeile bedenke...


----------

